# Best April Fools prank ever...



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Yesterday in the late afternoon, I was checking on my little boy-doves to see if they needed anything. Sunshine was sitting on the floor of the cage, a little fluffed-up. Sometimes they sit in that corner on the floor and sunbathe, but I did a double-take this time since there was not much sun. 

Upon closer inspection, I suddenly realized that Sunshine, my littlest "boy" dove, had *laid an egg!* I swear, up until yesterday she really had me fooled because she acted just like all of my other boys. So funny that she picked April 1st to reveal her true self! 

Here are the proud egg-parents and their preciously tiny egg. Sunshine is the brown one and Angel is the pied one:


















(sunshine is too young to raise babies just yet but maybe someday...)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on having a girl, she is so cute as is the boy. I love their names...speaking of names...I could think of a few different names for that baby if it were to hatch. LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Karen, those are sweet pictures. I don't think I have ever seen a pied dove before. They are both very beautiful.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is the best April fools prank.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, she tricked you, huh!!! That's funny. Happens to the best of us. They are both very pretty. Never been around doves. Maybe someday.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks all - thought you would enjoy the photos.

Ringneck Doves are little characters. They always keep me entertained. (and keep me guessing too, lol!) Such sweet little sprites...
I should have figured it out when last week Angel started to gather twigs. I thought he was just being playful.








(don't ask why i have twigs in my sewing room, lol)


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Such sweet birds they are. I have trouble with who is male and who is female as well. You have some beauties there.

Is he taking apart a basket?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Feather said:


> Such sweet birds they are. I have trouble with who is male and who is female as well. You have some beauties there.
> 
> Is he taking apart a basket?


I had some twigs, moss, and pine needles in my craft room that I was making decorative bird nests out of. (martha stewart had an article on it recently) He pilfered the twigs from my stash, the cutie. 

They do like to "play" with twigs. I have two who will play tug-of-war with a stick if you give it to them. They also like to pick up a twig and shake it back and forth - just like a puppy with a stuffed toy!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are such sweet little characters.

Beautiful photos, too

John


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations! They're very cute.  Mine have a burning desire to steal my all the computer wires and plugs that connect all the computer stuff. Bernadette especially sneaks under my feet and my first clue is when my mouse starts being tugged towards the back of the desk....and then there he is underneath, yanking away, "_Man, I gotta get this long black stick to the nest before someone else finds it! It's rubbery and soft and bendable, perfect!"_


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds, Karen, and awfully cute!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

maryjane said:


> "_Man, I gotta get this long black stick to the nest before someone else finds it! It's rubbery and soft and bendable, perfect!"_


ROFL!  

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lovely, gorgeous doves and awsome pics. I so enjoy my doves too, they are such sweet little characters.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a prank!! Beautiful birds you have there.



amoonswirl said:


> ...They also like to pick up a twig and shake it back and forth - just like a puppy with a stuffed toy!


From observing my birds, I believe the shaking it to test if it will make good springy nest material - not too brittle, not too limp.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Really cute, Karen! They are beautiful doves!!

That is soooo funny, MJ!!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Awwww, how cute they are, Karen!
What an April Fool's joke that was!
My sweet doves also gave me an April Fool's Day shake up by one hiding under the other so perfectly, that I thought one of them got out somehow!
I'll post a pic on the 'Good News' thread. I now realize that a camera will be part of my attire at all times!

I love the Great pics and cute names also, thanks for sharing!
Hugs and pecks from our 'dovey' nest to yours!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karen, 

Your doves are beautiful, just gorgeous. I wish I could have a pair of doves again. They are so dainty and fragile looking to me know whenever I see them up close, lol.

Remember, I didn't know that Ricky was a hen until she was pushing 3 years old! They sure can fool us.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Awwww, how cute they are, Karen!
> What an April Fool's joke that was!
> My sweet doves also gave me an April Fool's Day shake up by one hiding under the other so perfectly, that I thought one of them got out somehow!
> I'll post a pic on the 'Good News' thread. I now realize that a camera will be part of my attire at all times!
> ...


I will look for your photo - what cute little pranksters!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Your doves are beautiful, just gorgeous. I wish I could have a pair of doves again. They are so dainty and fragile looking to me know whenever I see them up close, lol.
> 
> Remember, I didn't know that Ricky was a hen until she was pushing 3 years old! They sure can fool us.


Hi Brad,
Now that would be a funny picture - a little dove next to one of your runts, lol!

I remember the story about Ricky. Thought of that when I found Sunshine's egg.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

amoonswirl said:


> Hi Brad,
> Now that would be a funny picture - a little dove next to one of your runts, lol!


Yep, what a sight that would be! LOL. Actually, I wouldn't trust my runts, I'm sure they would kill a dove or smaller pigeon if they could catch it. I have thought about getting a pair of doves though, or a smaller pair of pigeons to house with my runts. There is definitely the space for that, but I just don't know if it would work out ok. I could see the runts harassing a smaller pair incessantly while on the ground. The other birds would be forced to keep to upper parts of the bird room most times and I think they would be living their lives in fear all the time.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Yep, what a sight that would be! LOL. Actually, I wouldn't trust my runts, I'm sure they would kill a dove or smaller pigeon if they could catch it. I have thought about getting a pair of doves though, or a smaller pair of pigeons to house with my runts. There is definitely the space for that, but I just don't know if it would work out ok. I could see the runts harassing a smaller pair incessantly while on the ground. The other birds would be forced to keep to upper parts of the bird room most times and I think they would be living their lives in fear all the time.


I divided my aviary into 2 sections. One side is for doves and the other side for pigeons. Some of my pigeons can get annoyed with the doves and have tried to attack them. (Well one of the doves likes to tease the pigeons so I don't blame them for getting annoyed, lol) Anyway - Even though doves are more agile at flying, I didn't want to take chances housing them together. 

If you wanted to get some smaller birds, maybe you could build a divider? I used regular insect screening and 2x4s for mine because the space is already protected from predators (it is an enclosed porch.) But if I had to do it again I would use the 1/4 inch mesh they call "ratwire" or "hardware cloth" because the screening is not as visible and sometimes the birds do forget and crash into it.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Karen, 

Even though my pigeon room is quite large, 16' X 12' divided into two separate halves already, I don't think I could divide it up anymore for another pair of doves or smaller pigeons. My runts almost seem cramped for space already in their separate quarters. They require large amounts of space for lift offs and landings. Their nest boxes are over 3 feet wide and nearly 2 feet deep, these pigeons take up and require a lot of space to house on their own.


----------

